# Where do you get the best burger in Dubai?



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you think is the best burger in Dubai? It could depend based on your preferences: taste, pricing, health wise, availability,...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Define best!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Go to SALT which is on Umm Suqeim road. They have one of the best burgers.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I’m a big fan of Five Guys


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I like GBK


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Check this out: "Could These Be the 6 Best Burgers in Dubai? It’s Time to Find Out…"


----------



## desert2desert (Aug 23, 2017)

Arabs love burger, so a lot of Burger cafes and restaurants are all around Dubai. The best burger is subjective. I suggestion for the best burger is at Gourmet Burger Kitchen. Man, their burger is so delicious and juicy.


----------



## Winks13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Best burger for a nice juicy meat patty - Fuddruckers
Best slider-style burgers - Salt
Best make-your-own combination - The Counter
Best large, health(ier) burgers - Burgerfuel

In my opinion


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Winks13 said:


> Best burger for a nice juicy meat patty - Fuddruckers
> Best slider-style burgers - Salt
> Best make-your-own combination - The Counter
> Best large, health(ier) burgers - Burgerfuel
> ...


burger fuel is my favorite too!


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

There is no such thing as best burger, otherwise everyone would have been eating from 1 restaurant. To each his own.

I like 5 guys myself, though their fries are not the best.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Not a fan of processed meat. It's easy to hide poor quality meat in a burger. It's not so easy to hide bad meat in a steak.

The new trend for these gourmet burgers is under-cooked pink mince meat in a wet bun with a tump of cheap processed potato fries.

I'd rather have my meat and potato un-processed thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dave-o said:


> Not a fan of processed meat. It's easy to hide poor quality meat in a burger. It's not so easy to hide bad meat in a steak.
> 
> The new trend for these gourmet burgers is under-cooked pink mince meat in a wet bun with a tump of cheap processed potato fries.
> 
> I'd rather have my meat and potato un-processed thanks.


So.....you don't know where to find the best burger in Dubai, I'm guessing.


----------



## cuellar (Feb 23, 2018)

For the faster/non-premium burgers:

I usually get my burger lettuce wrapped, so am impartial to Shake Shack. 

In-and-Out had a pop up, which is usually pretty good lettuce wrapped as well. Not open yet, but here's hoping for them opening at some point!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> So.....you don't know where to find the best burger in Dubai, I'm guessing.


You're back as a mod! :welcome:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Dave-o said:


> Not a fan of processed meat. It's easy to hide poor quality meat in a burger. It's not so easy to hide bad meat in a steak.
> 
> The new trend for these gourmet burgers is under-cooked pink mince meat in a wet bun with a tump of cheap processed potato fries.
> 
> I'd rather have my meat and potato un-processed thanks.


Years ago I worked in Syria and had a funny issue with the butcher. I wanted decent hamburger so tried to have him take the sirloin steak and ground it into mince. Translation issues of course but every time I asked him to make the mince he then put down the sirloin and grabbed the junk (grissle, fatty, leftovers) to make the hamburger. Took forever to convince him I really did want that steak ground up!


----------



## ozenalp (Mar 29, 2018)

I live around Marina. I have tried a lot of burgers in Dubai but my two personal favorite joints are:

Black Tap (1 shop in Al Naseem Jumeira and 1 in JBR)

and the second one is 

Blaze (JBR) 

BlackTap has amazing milkshakes too.


----------

